# N97 LAUNCHED



## Coool (Jun 7, 2009)

Still No thread for N97 Okay here it is 




> It was announced a couple of days ago that Nokia’s N97 was going to be out this month in 75 countries. India was of course one of them. Today the handset was showcased in Delhi in all its glory. Sadly though, there’s still no pricing attached to the device yet, which is quite annoying, considering there’s plenty of speculation going around about the heavy specs the handset is loaded with. For those of you who are still unaware of the features, I don’t see how, but here’s a quick recap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*tech2.in.com/media/images/2009/Jun/img_148732_img_148002_img_101921_nokia-n97_450x360.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

ASWESOME 

now why doesn't it have an OLED screen ? Reserved for N97 32GB perhaps ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

ASWESOME 

now why doesn't it have an OLED screen ? Reserved for N97 64GB perhaps ?


----------



## krates (Jun 7, 2009)

So any one here going to buy it ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2009)

ok so its price too compareble to SE x1 and HTC touch pro....but I still think it dont have the punch


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2009)

Outdated before it's launch.  N97 just has 2-3 months to capture it's market.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 7, 2009)

Way overpriced for its features. Should have been below 30k at launch.


----------



## Power UP (Jun 7, 2009)

As said above, outdated and overpriced. But then again there are people who will buy it even if it had an Arm9 264 mhz processor.


----------



## gdatuk (Jun 8, 2009)

high price.. plus it has resistive touch screen which is an old technology... must have gone for capacitive touch screen with AMOLED screen plus xenon flash...

but the overall experience is good, I heard.. hanging on for more user reviews.. plus price drop...


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 8, 2009)

Coming from 5800 , i think that resistive touchscreen is not a big deal . And i prefer resistive because it allows for finer input with stylus , which is better in some cases like web browsing.

But i think this thing is gonna be smash hit. Given best multimedia capability in a sliding qwerty device and *comparatively *lower price point , and positioning as a *facebook* phone this should be a successful device


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 8, 2009)

expecting xenon flash in n97.. stop dreaming?  Its not there even in n86.. Still the hardware beneth is not that advanced as samsung omnia hd or se satio ..


Btw, where is n86?


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 8, 2009)

Saw some report about n86 . I may launch in 2 - 4 weeks timeframe.


----------



## varunjain852 (Jun 12, 2009)

i am going to try my hands with this contest... it will be on for think digit ppl on 15th.. thats coming monday 

u cud win a n97.. 

here's the link *www.searchforn.com/


----------



## kelly (Jun 12, 2009)

hey look what i found a whole list of widget and apps that will be pre-embedded in n97

*www.medianama.com/2009/06/223-indian-nokia-n97-apps-search-games-blogging-fitness-movies/


----------



## kelly (Jun 12, 2009)

@ varun.. that's difficult.. 

they also announced pre-booking today 

it's now between winning a phone or buying it he he...
*www.nokialms.com/N97preorder/


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 13, 2009)

Are they offering free the bt headphone with n97 ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 13, 2009)

They keyboard is pathetic according to reviews. LOL at Nokia for calling this a pocket computer. Even a "phone"  has a better proccy than this one.


----------



## krates (Jun 13, 2009)

^^^ lol it is much better than X1 ...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2009)

krates said:


> ^^^ lol it is much better than X1 ...



OOps I see only these things better then X1
-5mp cam
-16m colors
-3.5inch screen

*www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone2=2246&idPhone1=2615

that too  1 year after X1 release


----------



## k4ce (Jun 13, 2009)

^ and a better os than win 6.1 ...


----------



## krates (Jun 13, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> OOps I see only these things better then X1
> -5mp cam
> -16m colors
> -3.5inch screen
> ...





32GB Storage
Accelerometer sensor for auto-rotate
Class 32 edge/gprs
FM transmitter
Digital Compass


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2009)

with less RAM
less procc
Less 3g speed

BTW dont u think this is not enough after whole 1 year

*32GB Storage
Accelerometer sensor for auto-rotate
Class 32 edge/gprs
FM transmitter
Digital Compass *


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 13, 2009)

Whats the problem with you se fanboys . S60 dont need a 800 mhz to run decently . Just look how fast s60 runs on e71 or 5320 with its 369 mhz processor and compare those to standard winmo phone.

If you are still skeptical , then go through the various walkthrough and point me where do you find it lagging.

If you need a powerful processor and true multimedia powerhouse then go buy a omnia hd. And be happy with pathetic battery life that cant go through even a full day . I'd rather take a usuable battery life over bragging right about processor.

N97 is surely not the perfect phone in the world . S60 5th edition os prolly the most dated looking os and 128mb ram should hurt multitasking. A xenon flash wouldn't hurt either. But still it does very well what it its made to do. There are not many phone in this world with qwerty keyboard , better than 5800 sound quality , 3.5inch 16 MILLION Color screen , better than n95 camera and nice battery life. 

And before anybody start comparing it with omnia hd , please be known that n97 is not a multimedia focused phone , its a internet service based phone.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2009)

X1 battery life is as good as N97 check gsmarena.com if u wanna check

if u really think its internet service based phone..then no use of 32gb
but if its a multimedia phone then it had to be compared to omniaHD..

OS is upto ur own taste...go to xdadeveloper site and try to compare symbian with winmo...u will be bashed like anything


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 13, 2009)

The keyboard is pathetic. Check out the reviews. I have nothing against the phone. its just that their marketing is full of BS. A "computer" should be tops in both multimedia and internet services.

The Xperia is made of half metal, and comparing the build of the plasticky N97 is nothing short of stupidity. 


LOLWUT?? Class 32 gprs is actually a major feature?? lolzz.

And please. The 16million color crap is full of BS too. Look at the screen resolution of the Xperia and this one. Now compare both the screens and you will see which one is better.
Talking about sound quality, read a few xperia reviews and you will know.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 13, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> X1 battery life is as good as N97 check gsmarena.com if u wanna check
> 
> if u really think its internet service based phone..then no use of 32gb
> but if its a multimedia phone then it had to be compared to omniaHD..
> ...



I dont think that xperia (or any winmo for that matter) can last a full day of HEAVY usage . By heavy i mean 3-4 hours web browsing , and 1 hour phone and few hours of music.i've never seen any winmo last full day with that usage. My friends diamond loses its battery before noon if heavy browsing is done. About gsmarena review , i just dont believe them (or any review site fully for that matter).

The 32gb is just a stand out feature from rest of the market. It dont even support divx/xvid , how can they bragnabout movie playback.

Os is not all about taste. Again and again its been proved that symbian is most efficient os for smartphone out there . Why do you think se and samsung uses symbian for their flagship product ? I dont actually like s60 5th myself , but atleast it dont lag in like winmo.


I dont actually liked n97 much , i even enjoyed the bashing n97 got from boygeniusreports.com . But i hate when someone compare it with something inferior like xperia just because they are se fanboy . If you need to compare , compare it with touch pro2 , or omnia hd or idou.


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone purchased N97?

Any personal review?

I don't think its available in major cities!

We can't jump into conclusion from reviews found in the net,

We need to inspect personally!


----------



## k4ce (Jun 13, 2009)

agreed s60 might look dated when compared to touchflo , touchwiz etc etc...  then look at the underlying windows os that u will eventually reach ... thats horrible ...

i really think the n97 was designed by nokia as a decent allrounder wid net as its forte ... its still got great multimedia capabilities , ample storage and a few other goodies  ... it does its job and does it well (or so i hope)

comparing it wid omnia for the cam , htc for the thumbable interface and metal body finish of the xperia is just not right ... and besides the nokia n97 wasnt made by nokia to beat the xperia or make it look underspeced ... they just put all that in the fone that was necessary .. nothing more


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 13, 2009)

They should have come up with a better proccy and more RAM. Everything feels fast in the beginning. Jam it with a few gbs of multimedia content. A few apps, let the cache build and then see.



> with something inferior like *xperia just because they are se fanboy* . If you need to compare , compare it with touch pro2 , or omnia hd or *idou*.





Anyways, btw , the N86 been launched too.


----------



## k4ce (Jun 13, 2009)

^ yeah something a lil faster wud have been better... but the present thing shud be sufficient ... i have an 8gb card (6.5 filled wid music and n-gage games mostly) , bout 20-25 apps , it still seems fine (and mine is only 367mhz)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 13, 2009)

^^Do you multitask with 2-3 taks open at the same time?? The N97 will have a horde of widgets open in its background. Transitions to hog in memory, etc etc.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 13, 2009)

@ dreamcatcher 

You probably have no idea about efficiency of s60 . Just let se come up with idou and only then you will realize how fast it is compared to winmo. S60@ 369 mhz >> winmo @ 500 mhz

Also better processor does not always mean faster. N82 have better processor than e71 , but still in normal use  e71 performs faster than n82.

I think the ram might be a problem but then again since they put demand paging in fp2 i've not seen out of memory warning in any new nokia device.


----------



## Power UP (Jun 13, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> They should have come up with a better proccy and more RAM. Everything feels fast in the beginning. Jam it with a few gbs of multimedia content. A few apps, let the cache build and then see.


Actually you don't even have to go that far. Its reported in the symbian freak site that just enabling Transitions slows down the phone quite a bit.

Its better to get Satio or Omnia Hd. Probably only qwerty fans should consider N97.


----------



## k4ce (Jun 14, 2009)

I've got quite a few apps running ... s60v3 doesnt have widget support... i always have jbtaskman , free-isms , answering machine and a couple more running ... no major memory consumers and no transition effects (i've got 128mb ... even wid n-gage running , i'll have minimum of 50mb free always) ... transition does not kill memory though ... very proc hungry

transition effects slow every fone down that donot have a hardware graphic accelarator ... and that might slow the n97 down ...


----------



## Power UP (Jun 14, 2009)

Add to the fact that N97's Arm11 434mhz has to process a much higher resolution 360x640 compared to a typical s60v3 phone with 369mhz and 240x320 resolution screen.
Plus symbian OS v9.4 os which is a memory hog (u get around 50mb free ram compared to around 90mb in previous) but probably has speed optimizations with how big performance gain is a bit sketchy.
And add those widgets which are running 24/7 ( although can be turned off) which are one of the main highlights which nokia proudly showcases.

Its pretty clear that the N97 is pushing its limits right from the start.


----------



## krates (Jun 14, 2009)

^^^ so wait for firmware updates....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 14, 2009)

Theres nothing bad about the N97. Nokia could easily have put a Tegra/Snapdragon/OMAP platform in the phone but thy didnt. Its not a matter about how an OS can manage itself better. But its a question about how you should install your flagships with the best platforms available. It wouldnt hurt having memory and a better proccy to play with. Would it?


----------



## Power UP (Jun 14, 2009)

^^ most likely only stability updates. The processor is only an slightly overclocked version of the 5800's. Optimizations will only get you so far and already the processor is pushing it.

And from the sf forums, the nightmare of the old n95 returns


> The phone has a really brutal way of dealing with low ram - it can close any app in the background if the ram drops below 10 mb, to preserve smooth experience for you current app. Additionally Widget UI closes to preserve the memory, and immediately relaunches when the ram slowly builds up again.



Probably can be fixed in future firmware.............quite a mess.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 14, 2009)

Power UP said:


> Add to the fact that N97's Arm11 434mhz has to process a much higher resolution 360x640 compared to a typical s60v3 phone with 369mhz and 240x320 resolution screen.
> Plus symbian OS v9.4 os which is a memory hog (u get around 50mb free ram compared to around 90mb in previous) but probably has speed optimizations with how big performance gain is a bit sketchy.
> And add those widgets which are running 24/7 ( although can be turned off) which are one of the main highlights which nokia proudly showcases.
> 
> Its pretty clear that the N97 is pushing its limits right from the start.




5800 runs the same resolution and still from v20 onwards it's pretty fast . I get 52 mb ram in fresh boot . I browse for 3-5 hours each day with opera mini + inbuilt browser all the time and it crashes very little . I little extra ram wouldn't hurt though but i doubt 99.99% of buyers will notice a difference .
Yes , 5800 cant play games with great graphics , but other than that i dont think it really needed better hardware. n97 is pushing the limit really but as long as it works well , i dont care what is inside she phone.

If anybody care about hardware , there is always samsung omnia hd with omap and graphics processor . But remember that this phone cant last through a full day with heavy uses . And i think thats a pretty big price to pay for mostly unnoticable performence gain.


----------



## krates (Jun 14, 2009)

Yea who cares what is inside the phone as long as it works great....


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2009)

krates said:


> Yea who cares what is inside the phone as long as it works great....



yup u r correct...who cares as long as the thing is great...soo stop fighting SE fans

Everyone has there own priority


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 14, 2009)

krates said:


> Yea who cares what is inside the phone as long as it works great....



Yup.. totally agree.. i find no difference in normal workings of my n85 and n82 ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 14, 2009)

Problem with the N97 is that its not working great. The widgets and transitions were touted to be the main sellers for nokia. But in order to run the phone properly, you have to turn them off. Rubbish.


----------



## Power UP (Jun 14, 2009)

See the 5800 was great for the price. But the N97 at more than double the price is clearly overpriced. 
It neither has extreme features like 8 or 12mp cam with xenon or hd recording or omap processor and nor has a ui like iphone's filled with transitions (it still has single-double click stuff).

Its clearly 5800 + qwerty + minor upgrades = 2x price 

The so called 32 gb is wasted feature for nearly "99.99%" people. Only a few eccentric people will fill up that entire thing. Instead they should have given 16gb and 256mb ram. This combination would had been good for most.

Almost the entire competition is using a powerful omap processors like Satio, Omnia HD, Palm pre and even the iphone. In turn u get phones which are quite capable of sustaining themselves even with all those transitions etc. and still perform smoothly.

At the moment its like 95 classic, a flawed flagship. But still 95-c was one of the most feature packed phone of its time, but N97 is more like stitching of old hardware.

^^ And N97 performs "great", i wonder what you will call the Nvidia Tegra ^^ 

This video shows what a good processor can do, and what u lose by getting satisfied with mediocrity especially when u are paying so much.

NVIDIA Tegra @ MWC 09

And for the omap, the iphone is the living example as what a ui can be when its properly optimized.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2009)

wow the video of tegra is real good....I hope it comes fast...it can handle a powerful UI easily


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 15, 2009)

anyone wants to get hands on n97?? 

search for n on think digit has begun today.. see this *www.thinkdigit.com/carnival/nokia

the fastest and correct answer cud win a phone.. it;s on for 5 days apparently..


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 15, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Problem with the N97 is that its not working great. The widgets and transitions were touted to be the main sellers for nokia. But in order to run the phone properly, you have to turn them off. Rubbish.




obviously i am not comparing with tegra/snapdragon , but does these videos look slow to you ?

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN_LSKwnX10

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSEkm8ZTyKE

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJGiM1srh80


----------



## ziha786 (Jun 16, 2009)

@Follower of krazzy
Its Cool Thanks For Information But I have Missed 1 day so now can i play from today.



follower of krazzy said:


> anyone wants to get hands on n97??
> 
> search for n on think digit has begun today.. see this *www.thinkdigit.com/carnival/nokia
> 
> the fastest and correct answer cud win a phone.. it;s on for 5 days apparently..


----------



## sagar.best (Jun 16, 2009)

Well now there is no difference between a PSP and a mobile... (in size)... 2.5 inch screen a damn big for a mobile but it's looks cool..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 16, 2009)

^^Only in size.


----------



## talwar (Jun 16, 2009)

I think this Widget is the problem with Nokia N97, But Iphone is used more of a fashion oriented device, which is sleek , gives a premium look and also has loads of applications. If you are holding an Iphone, people know that its THE iPhone, but here Nokia N97  could make people confuse with HTC or a Sony Xperia.



dreamcatcher said:


> Problem with the N97 is that its not working great. The widgets and transitions were touted to be the main sellers for nokia. But in order to run the phone properly, you have to turn them off. Rubbish.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 16, 2009)

talwar said:


> I think this Widget is the problem with Nokia N97, But Iphone is used more of a fashion oriented device, which is sleek , gives a premium look and also has loads of applications. If you are holding an Iphone, people know that its THE iPhone, but here Nokia N97  could make people confuse with HTC or a Sony Xperia.



if you dont like the widgets , a simple swipe will hide those with a clean screen . or you can even turn widgets off.

i agree that all these phone looks quite similar . though i think white is kinda cool and stands apart


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 16, 2009)

Similar?? N97 is all plastic while Xperia is all metal. You need to be blind to not make them apart.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 17, 2009)

i played around with n97 for a while at a blogger event.. here's my take

*speed and reactivity:* its the most snappier nseries device that i hv seen so far.. was quite impressed with it... this was an early sales pack so had all widgets and content bunged into it
*screen and touch:* very compact, easy to hold, good for emails, gaming and gud browsing exp, very responsive
*UI:* this is the best... the home screen widgets and drag and drop r real good to use..  has some amazing short cuts and u can actually drag and move menu folders .. that was interesting
*camera:* is just fine, nothing that i haven't seen b4

i will gv it a 8.5 out of 10.. i just wished if the back cover was more premium and easy to handle.. slightly cumbersome. otherwise no real complaints .. its got its own league for sure 8)

here's a pic.. mind u it was dark in the room.. 

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0925/d9dc783b34b84725b53f087b37926980.jpg


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 17, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Similar?? N97 is all plastic while Xperia is all metal. You need to be blind to not make them apart.




Yeah , sorry i was blind . Actually xperia is the greatest piece of phone in this world made from specially choosen material found in this universe. Also xperia was designed by some people who are actually not people but a improved species of god . Thats why  Its so beautiful that you'd rather look at an xperia over some man made things like iphone or Sonam kapoor. Also since its made of specially choosen material , none of the xperia would ever have any built quality issues or subpar sliding mechanism . Only problem was that the people of a planet called earth was so stupid that they never realised how great this was because it was too good for those worldly people.


Happy ? Now STFU


----------



## talwar (Jun 17, 2009)

follower of krazzy said:


> i played around with n97 for a while at a blogger event.. here's my take
> 
> *speed and reactivity:* its the most snappier nseries device that i hv seen so far.. was quite impressed with it... this was an early sales pack so had all widgets and content bunged into it
> *screen and touch:* very compact, easy to hold, good for emails, gaming and gud browsing exp, very responsive
> ...



lucky u 

i am betting if u win a n97 thru search for n @ digit 
*www.thinkdigit.com/carnival/nokia


----------



## talwar (Jun 17, 2009)

i meant i winning


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2009)

@Tamoghno...soo u got frustated

But tell me when u praise that e71 build quality is great due to metallic finish...y not same with xperia....
if e63 has poor build quality due to plastic same goes with n97 too..

soo whats the problem here8)


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 17, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> @Tamoghno...soo u got frustated
> 
> But tell me when u praise that e71 build quality is great due to metallic finish...y not same with xperia....
> if e63 has poor build quality due to plastic same goes with n97 too..
> ...



Yeah i am frustrated . E71 have better build quality than e63 which have better built quality than N85, with more metal than e63. Using metal alone does not warrant better built quality. Those chepo chinese phones probably uses more metal than all nokia and se combined and still breaks by just dropping once. 

Btw , i never meant xperia had bad built quality . Infact , i still think its best looking windows mobile . (though i've heard about slider giving problem over time , but since none of my friend have that phone , i cant wont argue over it).
But N97 also have not seen ANY negetive review regarding its build and feel . Even the reviews that trashed n97 in all other points appreciated that n97's sliding mechanism and build.


----------



## vk123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Guys ,

I found the N97 interesting 

chk out the n97 camera samples 

n97 vs iphone 3g pics

and check out the hands on video 

I don't agree with the BoyGenius review . 

*www.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/img_2550.jpg


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 17, 2009)

Quoted from phonearena.



> Don’t think the N97 doesn’t have its shortcomings. The most important is mediocre in-call quality. Despite voices are loud on both ends of the line, they are also sharp and hard to catch onto at times. Turning volume down helps, yet we can´t say things are coming up roses here. We did expect this top of the range Nokia device would deliver better in-call quality. Add to the list of gripes the freezing of the operating system every now and then, the mediocre multimedia performance alongside of the 5800 XpressMusic and the lack of full office support. Now, these are some serious drawbacks for a high-end phone.



*www.phonearena.com/htmls/Nokia-N97-Review-review-r_2191.html


----------



## Power UP (Jun 17, 2009)

> It's an Nseries device we are talking about and we can't complain about looks. How's that for a nice start? Now seriously, the Nseries are back on track and we don't mean that as a mere comparison to the misfiring N96. All-in-one is the game and the N97 is ready to take charge of the Nokia multimedia squad. It has an arsenal full of (almost) all contemporary high-end weapons and Symbian smartness securing its rear.
> 
> Nseries used to stand for the ultimate in mobile technology but evolution has seen to it that if you want all the top features you're not to find them in a single device. And as things are these days - not in the Nseries. The best touch interface is elsewhere, higher-res WVGA screens are found elsewhere as well, there are better places to look for HD videos, and for 12 megapixel snapshots - you get our drift...
> 
> ...



*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n97-review-363.php

Well this pretty much sums it up nicely.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 17, 2009)

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n97-review-363.php


----------



## krazzy (Jun 17, 2009)

As far as the build quality of the N97 is concerned, it is one of the most solid phones that I have ever used. In fact it was a smart decision by Nokia to avoid using metal on the phone as it could have only made the phone heavy. As it stands now the phone is solid as well as well as light. And believe me, it is not plasticky. The plastic is of a very high quality and feels anything but cheap. And the sliding mechanism is absolutely top notch. We have the phone here with us at Techtree. In fact we were the first ones in India to get the hands on an N97 and our review came well before anyone else.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 17, 2009)

@ krrazy 

Although i hate techtree review (dont take it personally) can you please answer some of the the points below , 

1. about n97's voice quality . I cant believe that nokia could mess up up with call quality .

2. Is there actually any alloy used in the slider mechanism.

3. Sunlight legability compared to other touchscreen phone like omniahd or touch pro2.

Btw , didn't knew about your job in techtree. Congrats .Wish i had a job like you . I'm jealous  !


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 17, 2009)

Err except techtree everyone is having doubts on the sliding mechanism. Anyways.


----------



## ziha786 (Jun 19, 2009)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Dude.. it will be unfair to compare a 5800 with n97 man… here’s why..[/FONT]*  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5 mp vs. 3.2 mp[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]32 gb + 16 gb expandable vs. 16 gb[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Qwerty vs. no qwerty[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3.5  inches[/FONT][FONT=&quot] vs. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1500 mAh vs. 1320 mAh[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]n-gage vs. no n-gage support[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]music playback for 37 hrs vs. 35 hrs [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]customizable home screen for widgets vs. none [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]fm transmittor vs. none [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]maps 3.0 vs. 2.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]and dude it does support tv out[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]I own a 5800 and the other day I tried my hand on n97.. I must tell ya that n97 is in a different league altogether… u got try it out to know wht I am talking.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]






Power UP said:


> See the 5800 was great for the price. But the N97 at more than double the price is clearly overpriced.
> It neither has extreme features like 8 or 12mp cam with xenon or hd recording or omap processor and nor has a ui like iphone's filled with transitions (it still has single-double click stuff).
> 
> Its clearly 5800 + qwerty + minor upgrades = 2x price
> ...


----------



## Power UP (Jun 19, 2009)

^^ yup sure there are tonnes & tonnes of new features
Here spot the differences

5800
*cm1.theinsider.com/media/0/49/74/John_Travolta.0.0.0x0.300x400.jpeg


N97
*cm1.theinsider.com/media/0/69/19/john-travolta-mustache.0.0.0x0.300x359.jpeg​


Anyway there is pretty much nothing left to say here. I have said enough about this brown phone and its all going in circles.

Numerous reviews out there read it, get a demo piece from showroom. feel it dismantle it and If u like it then buy it.

/ I'm outta here /


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 19, 2009)

The problem with n97 not its hardware but its user interface.even at twice the price of 5800 , it feels the same once you turn it on . May be the widgeta are great but thats alone cant change the os . N97 is a  great solid device with specs that most people actually care for but thats about it. Nothing game changing or out of this world


----------



## ziha786 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nokia N97 was goin' to launch today in indian market.. anybody got any news regarding this ?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 26, 2009)

i finally got my N97 today .. phew! and well i have lots of things to tell u abt  it. guys.. do bounce all ur queries... etc .. if u have any.. i will be testing  the device thoroughly ** must say that i really  like the widgets that r packed into it. one widget i really like is AccuWeather  Widget 

*img58.imageshack.us/img58/1117/weatherk.jpg

This widget allows you to forecast weather in a convenient format. This  displays all the relevant information - temperature, cloudiness, precipitation.  One of the best quality and functionality to view the weather at this time.  (Especially for those who are lazy to look through the window.. its really bad  in delhi.. 48 degrees and all.. anyway. it gives you an automatic update for  next 1 hour or for next 4-5 days.. quite handy **


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 26, 2009)

Power UP said:


> ^^ yup sure there are tonnes & tonnes of new features
> Here spot the differences
> 
> 5800
> ...



Ho..Ho... too much...Can's stop loling...You have not only summed 5800 and N97 but also what Nokia does these days. 



follower of krazzy said:


> i finally got my N97 today .. phew! and well i have lots of things to tell u abt  it. guys.. do bounce all ur queries... etc .. if u have any.. i will be testing  the device thoroughly ** must say that i really  like the widgets that r packed into it. one widget i really like is AccuWeather  Widget
> 
> 
> 
> This widget allows you to forecast weather in a convenient format. This  displays all the relevant information - temperature, cloudiness, precipitation.  One of the best quality and functionality to view the weather at this time.  (Especially for those who are lazy to look through the window.. its really bad  in delhi.. 48 degrees and all.. anyway. it gives you an automatic update for  next 1 hour or for next 4-5 days.. quite handy **



Dude congrats on your new purchase and I find your forum name funny (am sure you will have a reason for that).

Here is my take on N97:

a)Overpriced (35k )
b)Bulky (Learn from Palm)
c)Inconsistent UI (Kabhi single tap kabhi double tap)
d)Symbian Operating System (The lesser I say the better)
e)Resistive screen (Hello Nokia, what were you thinking!)

Nokia should stay out of  touch phone business. Simply not their cup of tea!!!


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 26, 2009)

a)Overpriced (35k )

A little but not much . Compare to its competetor like touch pro2 or iphone and you'll understand . Remember its smartphone with 5mp , superb music and great built . Also prices is already ~$550 in us , so it should come 28-30k pretty soon.

b)Bulky (Learn from Palm)

No , take it in hand . Its quite slim and small for a side sliding qwerty with 3.5mm jack . Obviously its not smallest but its no way as bulky as it looks in photo.

c)Inconsistent UI (Kabhi single tap kabhi double tap)

Yeah , totally agree . 

d)Symbian Operating System (The lesser I say the better)

Yeah , its not a proper touchscreen os . I think its like a stopgap os until symbian foundation comes out

e)Resistive screen (Hello Nokia, what were you thinking!)

Nokia should stay out of  touch phone business. Simply not their cup of tea!!!

Resistive is not that bad . I actually like ot because it lets me use stylus . Also i've never heard anyone complaining about its screen sensitovity.


----------



## kwimp (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice phone, but certainly not worth 35k… 25-27k would be ok.. No revolutionary stuff in that phone.. considering the network/wifi connectivity in india, more than half of those widgets wont even work..
Also, general ppl in india will have a HARD time understanding the widget system *www.pluggd.in/wp-includes/images/smilies/icon_wink.gif
Articles reported the music capabilites of the 5800 is better than this phone..
Symbian 60 5th edition is STILL evolving,expect bugs in the phone!..
But ya, the hardware specs are good.. more ram,better processor, touch sensitivity is more than the 5800..


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 30, 2009)

^^^ absolutely correct 27k-30k would be good price if its to be successful in india..

we have never heard of touch pro,omnia HD or innovate here...even xperia was unsuccessful coz of 30+ price

let the price be 20-30k it will surely get success here.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 2, 2009)

Nokia N97 Firmware Update available version 10.0.012 update into 11.0.021

-Widget UI improvement.
-Browser fixes to improve widgets stability.
-New version of Accueweather.
-Ovi store client now embedded in the core image



*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0962/ea8eab3a809c481fa735bedfbfc93de2.jpg
Look This For Complete Firmware Update Information
*mobonoid.com/2009/06/new-n97-...-already-here/


----------



## jasroy (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey, your link isn't working in this thread as well!  Nevermind, I'll put it down again.

*mobonoid.com/2009/06/new-n97-v11-firmware-is-coming-tomorrow-changelog-is-already-here/



dreamcatcher said:


> The keyboard is pathetic. Check out the reviews. I have nothing against the phone. its just that their marketing is full of BS. A "computer" should be tops in both multimedia and internet services.
> 
> The Xperia is made of half metal, and comparing the build of the plasticky N97 is nothing short of stupidity.



Have you used the keyboard for even one day? I have and I can tell you that it is not bad at all. The spacebar positioning is actually pretty intutive as the thumb generally rests in that position! 

As far as build quality goes, yet Nseries devices in the past have had their share of problems but the N97 is miles apart. The slide and the hinge is one of the most solid mechanisms I have come across. I'm just new to the forum and not new to the mobile world if you'r wondering.

In fact I read somewhere that Nokia's head of design even challenged anyone to make a hinge like that on the N97. The angle is of the screen is also very handy.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 6, 2009)

@jasroy
Yes m agree and here i want to share a keypad typing demo video.

[youtube]igYPnv1XTHU[/youtube]

Keypad typing is easy and soft on N97.


----------



## ziha786 (Jul 8, 2009)

Its Nice Video Thanks to share your Personal Review about Key Pad Typing in N97.
but i am thinking about different side space bar, is it working fine or its gives some difficulties. also share some more reviews about this phone.




follower of krazzy said:


> @jasroy
> Yes m agree and here i want to share a keypad typing demo video.
> 
> [youtube]igYPnv1XTHU[/youtube]
> ...


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 10, 2009)

If You are reading news paper on daily basic so choose your fav new paper and read in your mobile...... ya its right read news paper in your mobile, search News Hunt widget and download from ovi store in N97.... lets a explore you through some screen shot.

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/0117142259e24840b6db1b8937b04215.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/03c2b4f0624f4157b358b30461b6af85.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/7d5933d8b1e54db98b11d3029d26232d.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/7341011fdd994c92bc9c604849bda7c7.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/3717319bed0f4de59b72e4e5450c6725.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/67b619da5489460c96fd38bcaed4b23b.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/d3ed69c6f5514d27853e4af6f43d9470.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/c52cfbb1d8f54e62a3466971b5b03b1c.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/8021ac5637bb4535bfebe2516daaeb7e.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/b54a84a1edf543479f2bb247925bbedc.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/4b89da030c5b40a9a63e51ec88999631.jpg

There categories You can found in news paper section, read all types news watch photo Gallery,Also you can read news paper in many languages, so download news hunt widget from ovi store and enjoy you favorite news paper.

also if you have facing problem to understand widget system here i found a nokia site he provides you all information about widgets and personalization in N97.

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0986/7e11e012f5414f59a436b1395d51cf8d.jpg

*www.nokia.co.in/find-products...et-the-widgets


----------



## ziha786 (Jul 14, 2009)

@ follower of crazzy
kool bro.. nice thanks for it.. pls write a nice review if you can.


----------



## kishorjain.jain7 (Jul 17, 2009)

i just for myself a n97.. here are my views 

pros
great home screen
good camera quality, nothing special though 
amazing storage
excellent to use widgets, optimized for the browser 
i like the keypad personally, easy on thumbs 
decent battery back up and music quality
finally,...n-gage support 

cons 
have been facing some software issue - hoping it will be fixed once i upgrade to v11
no long press key, that's really irritating 
back cover is a bit plastiky... didn't expect this from N97 
Low on flash memory 

overall i will rate it 3.5 out of 5  has anyone been able to update the firmware? i am finding it difficult ... not happening either thru NSU or OTA?? PLEASE help


----------



## ziha786 (Jul 20, 2009)

i also was unable to upgrade my firmware  from old version to New v11.0.021 via Nokia Software Updater or Over The Air. I got it checked at the Nokia  care and they got it rectified. Now, i am on version v11.0.021 ! if ur  facing similar issues, u cud visit your nearest nokia care center and get it  checked.





kishorjain.jain7 said:


> i just for myself a n97.. here are my views
> 
> pros
> great home screen
> ...


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 21, 2009)

here i want to share a interesting widget called bollywood hungama, it has all bollywood news and gossip, new and upcoming movies, reviews star casting and lots more fun entertainment.....

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1017/30f0b790d3a241d793f3dd5f94f8a7c0.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1017/4d9b32b85ca44927a96980c354c6de3c.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1017/574575369db04c30bc40e15786566ace.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1017/50c84d7416464311b1b9f3dc6ea42c06.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1017/593508e51f5747c2b055c8960d261754.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1017/63396cf1883c49f183e2221b2def6e7d.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1017/7bb48bcb845041878d3c1d645d1db3d8.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1017/d4814c29bd864daa972e2a23f63f6dec.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1017/8709c301f90c4d54bc8c42705c8f572a.jpg

Now don't go to CD retailer just check over here which movies are available in DVD's..


----------



## talwar (Jul 21, 2009)

when i was purchasing this phone salesman say's sir it has lots of widgets that's make your life easy and simpler, But what is widgets and how they work he also don't know. so i am so confused about widgets on N97, Then i go to nokia India website and see meet the widget section..... how i can understand what is widget and how a widget works.
Meet The Widgets


----------



## zachlucks (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks for the info buddy.. it does give me a picture **


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 30, 2009)

Nokia N97 Firmware Update available version 10.0.012 update into 11.0.021

-Widget UI improvement.
-Browser fixes to improve widgets stability.
-New version of Accueweather.
-Ovi store client now embedded in the core image

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0962/ea8eab3a809c481fa735bedfbfc93de2.jpg


----------



## kwimp (Aug 4, 2009)

@follower of krazzy
Thanks

  i'm using n97 for past 1 month....
  in 1st week,it hangs n display light wil off while incoming cals...
  i re-installed d software in nokia priority service...
  now its superb..
  dont get shock for little bugs....
  nokia is always rocking.....


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 5, 2009)

guys, I would like to share some tips and tricks which might come in handy...probably u mite already noe em:

1. Make sure ure fone is running on GSM Mode and not DUAL mode...u can see this fact by going to settings-->connectivity-->network mode-->choose GSM
This will drastically increase ure battery life 

2. If u want a faster fone response, make sure ure log duration is set to 1 day...by default it would be 30 days...u can change the log settings by going to applications-->log-->options-->settings-->log duration-->1 day
The calls for a single day will ONLY BE stored and will get wiped the next day 

3. Also to ensure that the wifi is not sucking away the battery, make sure that it stays disconnected when u dont need it....u can check it by going to settings-->connectivity-->Wireless Lan-->disconnect lan
Usually widgets are the main culprits for unneeded connectivity.

4. Make sure packet data is set to whenever needed and NOT whenever available, u will find the same in connectivity options.

5. Also, in order to preserve ure fone memory, make sure ure msgs are being stored in the mass memory... U can do this by going to msgs-->options-->settings-->other-->memory in use-->mass memory

6. Keeping ure backlight to minimum when ure in need of battery is a GOOD IDEA coz more the contrast, more the battery consumption

7. Keep ure bluetooth switched off when u dont need it. It also consumes battery life.

8. Another thing that many people do not know is that the Web Browser always stores ure cookies, i.e the visited page history...MAKE SURE after u r done with web browsing, go to options-->clear privacy data-->select All

9. The most important fact now: Ure fone is a multitasking device, which means u can run many apps at a time BUT IT is imperitive to close the apps once ure done with them. If u just press the MENU key or the Red key, the app does not exit but merely goes to the background...make sure u exit the app by LONG PRESSING the menu key and then pressing <-- on ure qwerty.

Keep ure N97 snazzy, ull keep enjoying it 

Cheers!


----------



## kelly (Aug 5, 2009)

Pls Help....

I don't know how to go to the next tab in a menu.. for example, if I open the bluetooth menu, its always in the general tab.. how can I change to the "paired devices" tab, without having to open the keyboard and pressing right on the control pad? note: this happens in almost all menus which have the tabs on the top.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 6, 2009)

here i found a interesting video show you home screen personalization 

[youtube]pUJ9hH2awBE[/youtube]


----------



## deepakchan (Aug 6, 2009)

I still can't believe there are people here praising all the features of N97 in this thread when it simply cannot do a call divert successfully nor an automatic lock after an incoming call. Check my post here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118164


----------



## jasroy (Aug 7, 2009)

Deepak, I have replied to your post in that thread, please tell me how it went from there.


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 7, 2009)

For DEEPAKCHAN

Here u go buddy...screen shots as proof as to how easy it was to divert my calls  to another number, take a look and learn 

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/cc4bdb0ff3134679ac3909dc6f5286b9.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/011be5df04c3486c9ebaffbcddce5bc4.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/676fda4052ae4585b0ed5477f7896b52.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/0cd8b9b59ae2448ab688255516b2f2c9.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/66fdc6c5493a486daa41617ac9b98d84.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/ec45b2487116424f99628a098bfb8226.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/34b568a4984c40b59c00285cfac3b199.jpg

After the request was accepted it said CALL DIVERTING ACTIVATED...

Deepak, trust me its a breeze, please update your firmware after doing a hard reset of ure N97...it will work like a charm...

Cheers!


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 7, 2009)

or you can try this: just switch off your phone remove battery and sim card, put again and see the changes on your phone this will really works. and also try for divert your call after doing this.


----------



## deepakchan (Aug 12, 2009)

sdmaverick said:


> After the request was accepted it said CALL DIVERTING ACTIVATED...
> 
> Deepak, trust me its a breeze, please update your firmware after doing a hard reset of ure N97...it will work like a charm...
> 
> Cheers!


 
It doesn't come that way for me. And mine has already been updated to the latest firmware. After I click other number, it just quits back to the main menu.



follower of krazzy said:


> or you can try this: just switch off your phone remove battery and sim card, put again and see the changes on your phone this will really works. and also try for divert your call after doing this.


 
Does not work. When I posted this call divert problem as my orkut status, one of my friends scrapped me saying, he has the exact same problem. So tell me, am I alone?


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 13, 2009)

@Deepak

i've already posted on the other thread...8) kindly read it...

I would advise u 2 suggestions which might probably rid u of the problems ure facing:

1. Hard reset your fone using the code: *#7370#

Make sure u take a backup of ure data...after the reset is done do format ure    mass storage by connecting in mass storage mode and formatting the drive...

2. Secondly, u can reinstall the firmware v11 on ure device by using Nokia Software Updater included in the PC Suite...

I have tried the mentioned issues in 2 different n97's (friends ofcourse ) and no problem 

Cheers!


----------



## ziha786 (Aug 13, 2009)

i think sdmaverick is right .... i also tried this on my N97 and call divert is easy in N97.....





sdmaverick said:


> @Deepak
> 
> i've already posted on the other thread...8) kindly read it...
> 
> ...


----------



## deepakchan (Aug 14, 2009)

As I posted in the other thread, as soon as I click other number, it just quits back to the main menu. Tried on another phone too. It quits two seconds later than mine. But ultimately it just quits. Can't even input the number to go to the next step of requesting..


----------



## ziha786 (Aug 18, 2009)

@ Deepak
Finally i have downloaded the firmware version 12 and have installed it and i must say the phone is running much much faster than usual..there is basically a lag…and messaging opens up so quick its ridiculous..i also used the problematic photo browser (beta) that always used to drag and it moved very quickly and i was playing the music player at the same time..i must say i am very happy with the update so far didn’t notice any new features as of yet though but if anyone knows of any please post....


----------



## kwimp (Aug 18, 2009)

i am looking for apps for securing data such as contacts, messaging etc... 
pls help


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 19, 2009)

@kwimp

hi bro...guys over at OVi mail are giving away free app called "smartguard" for all ure security needs...just register at ovi mail and download the same for ure fone imei...just go to *www.nokia.co.in/newsletter/ovi-newsletter and follow the steps...

cheers!


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 19, 2009)

Nokia N97 received a Firmware update version 12.2.024. The N97 does have UDP (User Data Preservation), so while its always a good idea to backup all data before the firmware update, none of programs or data should be affected with the update. i have noticed that the update does uninstall the N-Gage Application though. update using the N97’s OTA (Over-The-Air) feature, or if prefer Nokia’s Software Updater application to update N97. There’s no official change log for this firmware yet... *www.chip.in/forums/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 20, 2009)

@Kelly
In N97 Single Tap For Application Selection And Double Tap For Open That Application. for batter use of ur fone this is imp otherwise many time application select many when you don't want to open that application.


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 28, 2009)

yea, v12 is actually good!  I used to crib about the slow response in start up and general browsing, but the new firmware kicks it outta the park! 

the fone feels much more faster now and zippier too!


----------



## georgerobinson (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey i Need some good innovative Games For My N97... Some Accelerometer type have any one share any link...


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 28, 2009)

@george

Hi buddy!  well, i downloaded some games from the OVi Store...free ones...included BlockGo, Spin Me, Tic Tac Toe, M-Vampire and Mafia...do check them out...cool freebies


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 31, 2009)

Another really addictive game for the N97 is "BOOM SHINE FOR S60v5" 

Created by Danny Miller (www.k2xl.com), the game is about moving dots which can explode...

The user has to explode one dot and in the process try and impact other explosions to the numbers required, for example If i have to explode 3 dots then i touch on one dot, it will explode and hopefully take along with it the nearest dots...

REALLY ADDICTIVE!


----------



## georgerobinson (Aug 31, 2009)

Tic Tac Toe
Nice Game remind my child hood time
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1145/0599a013d7204822ace280336e797e27.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1145/622191503117444a95dfe61bbc285234.jpg

Remember this game funny Tic Tac Toe game....


----------



## shaunmarl (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is the momory allocation on the N97:

C: (74.79 MB) and E: (31252.48 MB)

Most of my applications are installed on E drive. I only have the following installed on C:

Client Platform (249KB)
Contact Group (7KB)
Contact on Ovi (967KB)
FOTA Settings (1KB)
License Manager (329KB)
Media DS Plugin (12KB)
Nokia Email (2MB)
Ovi Store Client (205KB)
PEC SDK - Keyspace (1KB)
PEC SDK (166KB) - What is this?
SeConUpdater (1KB)
Service Controllers (77KB)

Yet, I am facing low memory alert all the time (Free around 24kB or less)!!

I used File Manager to explore C: drive but most folders are empty with no files.

I do not know how C: drive is full and what is occupying it? And how to free it again?


----------



## sdmaverick (Sep 2, 2009)

@shaunmarl

Hi bro! U could try out the following method of getting back some memory on the C: drive:

1. download an app called X-plore from www.lonelycatgames.com, this is a highly customizable file manager which allows stuff that the usual file manager doesnt 

2. Once the app is installed on your fone, go to options-->settings-->make sure u tick all options like show hidden drives and full screen display...

3. Now go to C: drive and expand it

4. Scroll to a folder called "Cache", delete it. Now in the same drive C:, go to folder "dmgr" and delete it also. Check how much space u get 

Cheers!


----------



## georgerobinson (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Guys If You are facing the problem with touch UI on your touch screen phone?just play this Game and improve your touch power on any touch screen mobile...

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1152/e114dad2d85d435aa24333925114d562.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1152/b773b3cacbb04faca39a2c3dc9764a1e.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1152/0202c7fc78c84c18846159f15f9c620c.jpg
Just push the orange bubble to check how many bubble you can push in a row
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1152/8f2d9b8033124ff9bc970a77c0156912.jpg


----------



## sdmaverick (Sep 3, 2009)

my score came out to 180 the first time round...

Cheers!


----------



## kwimp (Sep 3, 2009)

My Score Is 157 in first time.


----------



## varunjain852 (Sep 4, 2009)

I am a little confused by the issue of signing, having seen it reffered to in relation to the N96 and other Nokia phones. Why does the Nokia phone not come with a certificate if you need one to run software, and will the N97 need one?


----------



## Tamoghno (Sep 4, 2009)

If you buy original software and dont hack your phone you'll dont have to worry about signing.


----------



## varunjain852 (Sep 4, 2009)

But i need one to run software and i also want some 3rd Party software....any other solution....


----------



## kwimp (Sep 11, 2009)

Download Mobile Software free from Mobile9...here you got all free or paid software for your mobile
*www.mobile9.com/

also the ovi store is up and running and there are huge number of free applications, as well as a load of ones you need to pay for.

Which are your favourite - share details with us, reviews etc of those that are boh good and bad!
*store.ovi.com/


----------



## deepakchan (Sep 18, 2009)

@sdmaverick Do you use Nokia messaging? After upgrading to firmware v12, the call divert problem is solved. But when I installed Nokia messaging (on hearing that now Nokia messaging new version for 5th edition touch screen phones support html email) downloaded the new version by pointing the browser to email.nokia.com, when I click email or email setup, it asks me for my email address and password and after that sets up a mailbox in my mailbox folder. It does not act as a separate application and show me all the mailboxes that I have already configured on Nokia messaging. What is it doing wrong?


----------



## rahul.singh4563 (Sep 18, 2009)

It seems the Nokia Messaging Trial is ending in India soon, at the end of this month. Source here.


----------



## tahirkhan687 (Sep 18, 2009)

looks like a useful and fun app 

it's called Midomi, a music search app. can be downloaded from *store.ovi.com/content/6A173A7C0E03220CE040050A85320A88?clickSource=search

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1200/8e7aef7126294d60b185c50bb5b29794.jpg

you can hum a tune or band name and it names the tune. Either way, Midomi’s music browser offers previews, youTube videos.
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1200/bd129e4082b94a99b9eb8055ab9ac816.jpg

Once you start up Midomi, it’ll ask you for which access point you wish for it to use. Midomi remembers these settings so it wont ask you again.

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1200/c186521020274b29ab6051f26b36dce8.jpg

After that, the main Midomi screen loads up. To begin finding songs, just tap the central icon, and place the N97 near to you and hum the song, or near to where the song you want to know, is playing.

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1200/bab674706c3242bab7522cf4965b88aa.jpg

Midomi listens for the song, and in a matter of seconds, finds you the result. Here we found “Wonderwall” by Oasis.

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1200/4f4a4230fe9f4148874fc7be2edf7fa0.jpg

Once it finds finds your song and artist, Midomi allows you to view videos of the Artist’s other songs, to legally buy the song on the Nokia Music Store, Share the song with your friends, Find the Lyrics to the song, View other songs from the same album, and finally, to find out more information about the Artist.

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1200/fde90d32ebf94854a113d9ac88b8956e.jpg

Finding out other songs from the same Album lists out the entire Track list
Midomi also keeps a history of your searches and bookmarks, so you dont have to worry about forgetting your last find.

There’s also a nice lengthy Help Menu, incase you find yourself wondering what some of those buttons on the screen mean.

it's a free app on Ovi store


----------



## sdmaverick (Sep 21, 2009)

@Deepakchan

good to know the call divert issue is finally solved 

well yes, i am using NMS on the N97 and it shows me my email updates straight on my home screen (using it as a widget)...

what exactly is the problem that ure facing mate? DO let me know in detail so that i can help u out 

For example: If i have to configure gmail accnt, i go to NMS-->then enter username and password-->it will set up Gmail acnct and str8 away show on home screen...just add it as a widget...

Cheers!


----------



## ziha786 (Sep 24, 2009)

I want to emphasize to both current N97 users and prospective N97 owners on the importance of updates and Nokia's dedication to their products.

During my review process Nokia had updated the firmware for the N97 from V 11.0.021 (15-06-2009) to V 12.0.024 (04-08-09). This gave the N97 much better response and screen redraw speed throughout the phone. I also ran into less system errors and reboots. To put it simply, the N97 is still a work in progress, much like the N95, and Nokia is two or three firmwares away from a great phone.


Enjoy


----------



## meryl (Sep 25, 2009)

Many times i just saw the ovi mail presenting by nokia but i can't understand the usage of ovi mail if i already using Gmail account....? pls tell the benefits of ovi mail why i move from gmail to this????


----------



## k4ce (Sep 29, 2009)

ziha786 said:


> I want to emphasize to both current N97 users and prospective N97 owners on the importance of updates and Nokia's dedication to their products.
> 
> During my review process Nokia had updated the firmware for the N97 from V 11.0.021 (15-06-2009) to V 12.0.024 (04-08-09). This gave the N97 much better response and screen redraw speed throughout the phone. I also ran into less system errors and reboots. To put it simply, the N97 is still a work in progress, much like the N95, and Nokia is two or three firmwares away from a great phone.
> 
> ...



well thats the case with s60v5 in general ... it would need atleast a few more conprehensive updates before s60v5 provides a consistent experience


----------



## follower of krazzy (Sep 29, 2009)

@meryl, 
i don't think it makes sense to have too many ids. as it is i keep  loosing track of em ** but i checked out ovi  mail after u posed a question. don;t think it's anything special however there r  a few features which stand out. It's completely spam free, that reduces a lot of  clutter, also u can use a common login for ovi (i.e. your ovi email id) and it  will give u a single dashboard for using other services such as share, maps,  games etc. This is simple and useful since it gives access to everything at one  place.
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1236/585710f925a34396a47001be04d5c71f.jpg

another feature i like is the spell check option. it shows all incorrect  spellings at one go and gives suggestions when u select each word in multiple  languages. 
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1236/d7c101a1d8804854a3bb09d7824a5477.jpg

while other things such as storage, UI are more or less similar to  outlook. i particularly liked the spam free feature and UI. gmail can get very  confusing at times. since its free i don't mind using it.

  *tinyurl.com/lqm7cv


----------



## sdmaverick (Sep 30, 2009)

@Follower of Krazzy

how r u doing mate  I've got 5 accounts configured on my n97 so i know literally about the confusion part  lol

Yep, as far as my opinion goes, Ovi mail has a really good interface along with certain features that even some of the best like gmail do NOT offer like the completely spam free environment, the added "Share" option in the Ovi account is really useful when u want to upload or embed images...really useful for blogging  But, the 1gb storage is kinda limited at the moment and really needs to be increased imho...Will be trying out the Ovi Mail Beta app for my fone...will let u know how it goes 8)

Cheers!


----------



## talwar (Sep 30, 2009)

@ follower of krazzy
in ovi mail interesting part that i like is Spell check... never see before in any email service provider. thanks for information


----------



## sdmaverick (Oct 1, 2009)

@Talwar

dont forget the absolutely spam free folder (not even a spam box sorts) 

Cheers!


----------



## varunjain852 (Oct 3, 2009)

is there a price drop in N97?


----------



## sdmaverick (Oct 5, 2009)

@Varun

yes, indeed there is a price cut. The n97 is available for 28.5k now here in New Delhi

Cheers!


----------



## meryl (Oct 5, 2009)

I love to use twitter account with the help of gravity on my mobile but need to know how to log out if i want to login with an another account... i cant found any option 
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1259/1107a9825b6948709279679c6632a1b0.jpg     *media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1259/09e47f24242944308a04a924f2d3e1bb.jpg

Download Gravity For Your Mobile


----------



## ziha786 (Oct 5, 2009)

Where you can got this price i asked from Nokia Concept Store they says new prices are 30,200/- for this phone. pls re confirm the price...



sdmaverick said:


> @Varun
> 
> yes, indeed there is a price cut. The n97 is available for 28.5k now here in New Delhi
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## kelly (Oct 6, 2009)

@ ziha 
Thanks for update now this price is in my budget.


----------



## kwimp (Oct 7, 2009)

is there any live video sharing feature in my phone or there is any new video sharing software to share my videos...


----------



## follower of krazzy (Oct 7, 2009)

Download Free Insy Tv And Messaging application for video messaging from mobile to mobile.also this is a mobile TV solution, a self-casting application or a simple live video messenger. Share the news, Publish video clips,  and enjoy your preferred TV shows.

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1265/cae73b0e6dfa46f4ab38864727937a56.jpg

Insy NLSTV is a video messaging application.Creating new contacts in "Contacts" folder And  invite your friends to download and join Insy Tv.

With Insy™ NLSTV you can  post public video clips and watch (and rate) video clips published by others. Just film the best scenes and events, upload them for the public view and if they are rated high you will get worldwide audience.

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1265/a2fa3d09011346dd9c48abde1eec41aa.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1265/3e4b205053e54e9fb12933ff91c630cb.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1265/a5818b560d124875b4aefc5b2106a927.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1265/1482da85c1624c42a5eff346d57ea22b.jpg


Download Insy Television & Messaging



kwimp said:


> is there any live video sharing feature in my phone or there is any new video sharing software to share my videos...


----------



## meryl (Oct 8, 2009)

Insy TV Is good Application But how to see all video like movies,videos,and news etc...


----------



## pawankhanna (Oct 9, 2009)

For those of you who sometimes are too busy to sit down & watch a video but prefer to just listen to it with the screen off, here is how to do it.; 

If you select the video file from your file manager and play it, then playback will automatically stop whenever you press the side toggle button. 

However if you select the video file from your 'videos & TV' selector and play it from there then the video will not automatically stop when you press the side toggle button, but playback will continue and the screen will switch off with the video still playing. 

Hope someone will find this useful.


----------



## rahul.singh4563 (Oct 13, 2009)

By default this should not be possible since exiting the browser screen means pausing the stream



pawankhanna said:


> For those of you who sometimes are too busy to sit down & watch a video but prefer to just listen to it with the screen off, here is how to do it.;
> 
> If you select the video file from your file manager and play it, then playback will automatically stop whenever you press the side toggle button.
> 
> ...


----------



## saikia (Oct 19, 2009)

Nokia N97 software update 2.0 will be released in the coming weeks. The software update will make your N97 perform even better, improvements.
The software contains many fixes and improvements including:
 Improved touch screen scrolling
Ovi Maps 3.1 with 3–D maps
Nokia e-mail, Ovi Contacts, Ovi Store
Improved memory and battery performance
Improved image and video stability


so what you guy's think about this new firmware... is this really important for you or not?


----------



## pawankhanna (Oct 20, 2009)

@saikia
I need to update this firmware....its an important update because this update have:
kinetic scrolling
more free ram...
less hanging issues...
and may be this have some add on features....


----------



## kelly (Oct 20, 2009)

*Nokia music store give a chance to download 100 free songs....And also enjoy the 30 sec demo before download any song...Download music store on your pc..or direct access with your mobiles using GPRS
*music.nokia.co.in/*


[youtube]ENLM_vmz1-Q[/youtube]

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1308/7c5e76647c9943f68ef3eb0f2498001e.jpg


----------



## follower of krazzy (Oct 21, 2009)

@kelly how's the download speed on gprs and what kind of cost does one incur?


----------



## kelly (Oct 21, 2009)

@ followerofkrazzy
i am using wifi and speed is good but...may be on GPRS it takes some time...because normally GPRS speed is 40 kbps max....


----------



## georgerobinson (Oct 21, 2009)

@ saikia
Waiting for firmware update version 2.0...but i must say the hardware is outstanding, but the software needs some work. The main problem on my nokia n97 is that it keeps running out of memmory , in short, not enough ram available, the system keeps freezing, too much errors.


----------



## shahbose (Oct 26, 2009)

The Nokia N97 is a quality phone, but it is fair to say that there are a few issues with the launch date. may be nokia cocern on these problems like widget's crashes...usb prob...hanging issues...memory low...and blank display automatically and come back normal....


----------



## pawankhanna (Oct 27, 2009)

Firmware v20 will start to roll out next week, with a host of pre-installed apps, new widgets, kinetic scrolling, long press for alternative characters, more free Phone Memory, additional album art and info in the music player and other performance enhancement and bug fixes.


----------



## ziha786 (Oct 28, 2009)

Nokia N97 firmware 2.0 is out and available via Nokia Software Updater. Even though this update has User Data Preservation included we recommend you take the following approach to ensure no problems with the software update 2.0 firmware on your Nokia N97.

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1335/75dbeae5a6064bc599ee9d697a619f0b.jpg

*How to get the best performance from your firmware 2.0 on Nokia N97: * 

Backup your Nokia N97 on your PC or on Memory card
Sync all your data to Microsoft Outlook, Google or OVI
Wipe the C: partition of your phone with *#7370# (default password 12345)
Update your phone
Restore the backup
Good luck and enjoy the new firmware and most importantly the kinetic scrolling on your N97.


----------



## pawankhanna (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks ziha 
this is really useful information but i forgot to format my phone,before updating firmware....then its hang on nokia start-up screen....then i'll try many times switch off and switch on....then it will on properly....then i was format my phone and update my firmware version 20....


----------



## sdmaverick (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Pawan,

Make sure that u hard reset the fone before updating to a newer firmware. Though the N97 has a user data preservence feature which means all data remains intact, still a hard reset makes the fone much faster 

Cheers!


----------



## pawankhanna (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes you are  right...but i was updated my firmware...and also reset my phone....


----------



## georgelucy (Nov 2, 2009)

problem to take a call its hang many times....after updating my firmware...is it important to format phone before updating i was not formatted just updated v20...


----------



## ziha786 (Nov 4, 2009)

I found that formatting the phone and memory after the 2.0 update made the UI more responsive. Why is this? Surely there should be no need.


----------



## pawankhanna (Nov 6, 2009)

@ sdmaverick
hi bro...
i formatted my phone to short-out from this problem....


----------



## georgerobinson (Nov 9, 2009)

i downloaded ngage game in N97 and with version20  no crashing problem.


----------



## kelly (Nov 12, 2009)

N97 smartphone firmware to version 2.0. You can see improved scrolling, which lets users flick through interfaces, Ovi Maps 3.1, Nokia email, Ovi Contacts and Ovi Store. Memory and battery performance have been improved, along with image and video stability.


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Nov 12, 2009)

Some dayz back i heard dt nokia's newest flagship is N97.. bt i dnt think it is nw.. May b its N96.. The new firmware is creating a lot of problems.. 
 V20 is pretty much the same functionality as the previos version - just has more kinetic scrolling.


----------



## sdmaverick (Nov 17, 2009)

the flagship is now the N900...

Cheers!


----------



## kelly (Nov 26, 2009)

how to update v20 for this product code 0576124...nokia software updater says no updates available for your phone.


----------



## sdmaverick (Nov 27, 2009)

@kelly

the new firmware is probably still not out for ure product code...so just hang in there...will come out sooner or later...or u could just visit a Nokia Care center and get it updated free of charge!

cheers!


----------



## GERMZ (Nov 30, 2009)

wait for the upgrade for ure product code or go to nokia care for upgrading...u cld also change ure code using NSS


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Dec 1, 2009)

I want to change my product code...but NSS shows error every time...i am using window vista....i want to update my N97 firmware V12 to v20....and i have so many reasons to change this firmware... also found a video for Updating V20...
[youtube]xS9wuSCEUL8[/youtube]


----------



## GERMZ (Dec 2, 2009)

@james

yes, even i faced some problems with NSS...why dont u pay nokia care a visit and get the firmware upgraded free of charge? they do it pretty quick! thats how i got it done!


----------



## Flipper13 (Dec 8, 2009)

takes no more than half an hour to update...

get it done and feel happy about ure N97!


----------



## happy_b (Dec 14, 2009)

I was going to update my N97 to v2.0 firmware but before doing that i wanted to know how much is the restore time it usually takes??


----------



## pawankhanna (Dec 16, 2009)

I found some issues after updating firmware v20
auto restart
network problem
hang while restart...
pls help...


----------



## deepakchan (Dec 17, 2009)

I am having a strange problem. The 3G connection is always on even after I close all the applications. I even removed the apps on the homescreen which require the internet. After I manually disconnect from Settings -> Connection mgr., again it evokes the connection. Pulled the BSNL 3G access point to lower priority and my WiFi point to higher. Now the WiFi connection is always on even though no app is open which requires the internet. What should I do in such a case.


----------



## seenjhon (Aug 27, 2010)

nice to hear., thanks.


----------

